# Dog Bowls



## LisaKD77 (Mar 9, 2008)

Hi there,

I was wondering if anyone could recommend which are the best dog bowls to use to prevent further tear staining besides stainless steel. Is it OK to use ceramic? Non-colored/painted?


----------



## luvmyfurbaby (Feb 11, 2007)

I use the ceramic ones. I try to get the ones "not" made in China and the ones that are microwavable and dish washer safe. They all 3 use water bottles to drink out of. 

EDIT: OH and welcome to Spoiled Maltese!!!!!!!


----------



## LisaKD77 (Mar 9, 2008)

> Hi there,
> 
> I was wondering if anyone could recommend which are the best dog bowls to use to prevent further tear staining besides stainless steel. Is it OK to use ceramic? Non-colored/painted?[/B]



Thanks so much for the quick reply. That helps! I will definitely double check that! Oh and what beautiful babies you have.


----------



## cloey70 (Jan 6, 2008)

I use stainless steel. I had bad staining with my baby on ceramic, but it could of been other things. The staining decreased when I switched to stainless steel.


----------



## Missy&Maggie (Jun 17, 2007)

I used these bowls and I still use the food bowl, but have Maggie on a water bottle.










I use this Water Bottle link


----------



## Bonnie's Mommie (Mar 2, 2006)

> Hi there,
> 
> I was wondering if anyone could recommend which are the best dog bowls to use to prevent further tear staining besides stainless steel. Is it OK to use ceramic? Non-colored/painted?[/B]



If your baby is still teething, that could be a cause of tearstaining also. Bonnie had very bad tearstains until she quit teething. Now, at almost 7, she has none. I use a ceramic bowl.

W E L C O M E!!!

We'd love to see pics and hear more about your baby!


----------



## Moxie'smom (Dec 16, 2007)

I use a water feeder as well. A SM Member makes bowls with little opening in the top. I have ti look her up becasue I wanted to order one., She actually makes them out of ceramic. A bayou bowl I think.


----------



## camfan (Oct 30, 2006)

I use mostly stainless and have one ceramic. I wouldn't use the plastic ones. I don't think tear staining has anything to do with plastic bowls--if anything, a cheaply made plastic bowl could possibly rub color onto the beard/face, not to mention containing harmful chemicals like many plastics from China these days seem to be having. But as far as causing tear staining, not the cause.


----------

